# Unreal - - > Woman-26-falls-love-wedding-DJ-49-just-two-years-getting-married



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Why are people even bothering anymore?? I have two daughters and honestly am worried about them getting married, 
and me well, neither do I care about the Disney "her walking down the aisle and me handing her over" BS... I'll gladly pass on it if it spares her from getting hurt

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ing-DJ-49-just-two-years-getting-married.html


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Why are people even bothering anymore?? I have two daughters and honestly am worried about them getting married,
> and me well, neither do I care about the Disney "her walking down the aisle and me handing her over" BS... I'll gladly pass on it if it spares her from getting hurt
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ing-DJ-49-just-two-years-getting-married.html


"Megan went on to reveal: 'We hope to have children. Mark needs a vasectomy reversal to do so. He got his vasectomy done 21 years ago so we hope that having a kid will still be an option for us.*"

I certainly hope he's just saying that about the vasectomy reversal to keep her on the hook and has no intentions of actually doing it. Otherwise he'll be just like a lot of single 50+ year olds I see trying to date with two or more divorces under their belt and one or more toddlers in tow.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm sure she gave it her college best for atleast couple hours of her wedding day before deciding to jump grandpa OM on the side.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

They put it on the web. These are not HIGH CLASS people.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thankfully most of us are not complete idiots like she is. A woman like her would certainly not put me off marriage or our children getting married.

Its very unlikely they will last. I believe that vasectomy reversals are not very successful, and she will get bored with him before long like she did with her first husband. Also relationships that begin with one or both cheating rarely last long.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She's just a stupid tramp. Her ex-husband got off lucky. I wish him the best. 

The Daily Mail is a disgusting rag. I'd like to see the building get hit by a comet.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

She will have an affair with an Alpha within 5 years and leave this chump. Proof Hypergamy doesn't care. 
Her Ex is a lucky man.
She's proven a little attention is all she needs. 
I can look at her and see she's damaged goods.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I wonder how much she was paid for the interview? She’ll be onto the next guy as soon as the check clears.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Bit of a conflict of interest, I think he should be disbarred from the Wedding DJ industry. 

Kinda like marriage counselors who are serial cheaters.

The age thing is revolting, I made it clear when my W was involved with OM3, 85 or so years old, that his kids and grandkids would be held accountable if this continued.


----------

